# North West United States Meetup?



## Big Bully (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey does anyone from the North West, or even Western states want to do a meetup sometime? If so, when, and where would you like to meetup? Ideas, comments, feedback, and smart alec remarks are appreciated. :mrgreen:


----------



## flygning (Jul 10, 2008)

Y'all could come down to AZ in the spring and join us for Monument Valley and Canyon de Chelly


----------



## twocolor (Aug 29, 2008)

intriguing (sp?)  Never been to either of those locations, and were always looking for a new vaca spot closer to home!

we could do some of the utah canyon areas also - Zions, Arches, Bryce . .


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2008)

Come a little farther north...Banff or Jasper.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 30, 2008)

Are you in WY Mike?


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 14, 2008)

twocolor said:


> Arches, Bryce



Both parks are AWESOME. De Chelly's cool too...Sorry:blushing: just thought I'd add my 00.2 cents.


----------



## firebird1984 (Oct 27, 2008)

Grand Teton and Yellowstone would be a great place if ya'll don't mind a bit of snow.  We have the National Elk Refuge in Jackson which is the largest herd in north america.  Plus we have the Teton Range just 5 minutes from town and Yellowstone is just an hour away.

Brent McWhirter


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 28, 2008)

Howsabout somewhere in No. California   There is nothing you can't find in California.


----------



## mtn_rider1407 (Nov 13, 2008)

im in seattle, if your down with rain


----------



## Peniole (Nov 13, 2008)

Utah or norcal, I'm in.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 13, 2008)

Oooh I am all for Utah!


----------



## TWoods450 (Nov 13, 2008)

I life in the SF bay area.....


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 13, 2008)

I say Nor Cal for the win...


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 15, 2008)

Shhh... How do you know yet? We haven't had many posters yet...


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 15, 2008)

Because No Cal is freaking awesome.  There is something for everyone here if we choose the right destinations.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 15, 2008)

I _might_ be in Bakersfield in February for a big diesel truck event. Where is that?? North, South, Central??


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 15, 2008)

Southernish California.  Although most people would not consider it southern until L.A. which would make it central.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmm I see. Well, that is where I might be in February. It should be a big huge diesel bash.. Drag races, sled pulls, show and shine.. Way freakin fun!


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 18, 2008)

I would be about as out of place at a diesel rally as you would be in my Advanced Linear Algebra class.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey but I would be willing to try. And hell it would be fun! Lots of photo-ops!


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 18, 2008)

Well there are 2 photo-ops in my Linear class but one is married and the other one won't match my effort in trying to get to know her.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm sounds like you need to try harder.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like we need to try harder to get this to work maybe sigs?


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm That just might be a good idea. And maybe some people will come check out the thread and then maybe we can figure out when we can do a meet up.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't think of any other way.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 24, 2008)

Well then, so it has to be..
What should we put in our sigs?


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 24, 2008)

Howsabout "We're here where the fudge are you?"  where here is a link to the meetup.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha thats comical! I like it..


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 24, 2008)

What can I say.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 25, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> What can I say.


 

You can start by saying... I am amazing, I am awesome..


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 25, 2008)

I really need to talk more about things other than math.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes I completely agree my friend!


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm just completely at a loss on how to go from "okay we have T is a linear operator with k distinct eigenvalues each with an associated multiplicity m and we have to prove that if this linear operator can be represented by an upper triangular matrix that the entries on the main diagonal of said matrix will have to be those eigenvalues and they must each occur their multiplicity of times" to "Hey can I have your number".


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL, just ask for her number at the end of the session just in case you have any questions, or need anymore help. OR Hey can we discuss this over coffee, or pizza? I learn better with food in my stomach.
It's simple, all you have to do is get creative!


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 2, 2008)

We'll see so far I think I've been helping her as much or more than she has been helping me...


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 2, 2008)

See reason to keep seeing her. Because you are helping out each other. Thus the reasoning for more get togethers, lunch, coffee, a doughnut, breakfast.. Whatever..


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 2, 2008)

Only 2 more weeks of class stupid deadlines.


----------

